# My "retro" HO-scale layout!



## wiley2012

I am both a (currently) budgeted model railroader, and that I also enjoy classic HO-scale train stuff (especially from Life-Like, Atlas, Tyco and Bachmann.) So I thought that for my basement model train layout I can use a lot of that stuff, yet still continuously update it for the new millenium. So far, I have my trains running on Atlas Code-83 True-Track (I'm not going to bother with Bachmann's E-Z track or Life-Like's Power-Loc track for the layout anymore, and I'm staying away from any of those other companies' brass and steel track sections), which I think turns out to be the most realistic roadbed track I've ever seen. I have even upgraded a few of my engines to knuckle couplers, and plan to do so even more (I'll probably go with Kadees for most of my Life-Like engines and some rolling stock, and Life-Like Scenemaster knuckle couplers for other freight cars.) I also plan to get an MRC power pack to replace the existing Life-Like one that currently controls the trains, and I will also probably eventually upgrade to DCC (maybe even retrofit it into some of the older engines!)
Because I will keep continuously adding onto the layout, currently not many things are permanently attached, except for some pieces of lichen. Here is what it currently looks like...









A current overview. I currently have the tracks set up ala the track plan designed for the Tyco Track Layout Expander Set.


















Life-Like modular stock pen. I plan to decorate a few of the cows and pics, and paint a few more of the included figures. Also note the train having a Life-Like bi-level auto carrier car.









Life-Like operating log dump accessory. This is one of THE classic "action" accessories included with train sets.









Life-Like operating railroad crossing accessory. I recently replaced the rusted old steel rails with new nickel-silver rails, and it really made a difference. I may eventually motorize the gate and/or actually make the lights flash in the future...









Apple orchard next to a used car lot.









Plasticville gas station and a Life-Like "Snap-Loc" train station building kit that came with the Freight Runner train set (the lead locomotive here is also from that set.) Note the Life-Like lighted yard tower in the background.


















Tyco operating crossing signal accessory. The wind-up bell works fine, but I need to fix the connection for the flashing lights.


















Freight cars parked at the stock pen.


















More freight cars. I also installed fences around the Vollmer and Bachmann houses, due to them being next to tracks.









The train passes through the Life-Like Pikesville Junction station building kit.









The crossing signal here is a Life-Like scenic light-up. The lights do not flash, but merely stay on steady, and it doesn't only come on when the train passes.



























There's an unpowered siding at the supply house for me to display any not-in-use engines. Life-Like recently started putting cowcatchers on their 0-4-0 steam locomotives that use tender cars.









Yep, there's even a KFC on my layout!









One of two rerailer sections I purchased for my layout (as Atlas True-Track doesn't use terminal rerailer sections; they keep them separate, but I use terminal joiners on my layout.)









Lone Union Pacific caboose sitting on the siding. I typically use it if I have a UP locomotive pulling the train.









I plan to install a playground behind the school.

I also do plan to fasten down the outer loop of track using track nails or something some time in the future, mostly just the curves, as I plan to probably install more switches and sidings in the forseeable future, as the Tyco Track Layout Expander manual describes (I purchased a copy of that as well for ideas), as in this track plan:








Until I upgrade to DCC, I could even try the old method of operating two trains using two power packs and some plastic insulating joiners.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Pretty cool you're into nostalogic HO! (which is dead). I would join www.tycoforums.com. We're all into that as myself! I look at this as postwar O/S in HO!One day, maybe this will be recoginized and looked at as junkie ol' Tyco!


----------



## rrgrassi

My Tyco Chattanooga came with the expanded set, and had the risers, but the tender drive just could not pull its train up and over. So, it stayed flat.

Like the KFC. In Wylie, TX when the tornado hit in '92 or 93, the KFC sign looked like yours.


----------



## joed2323

Yes you do not find too many people that model nostalogic ho, unless im unaware of this:dunno:

You have collected quite a bit of stuff, lots of neat structures you have their.

Do you plan on adding some roads? I think your layout will really "pop" when you have some roads running down the middle

Overall everything looks :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wiley2012

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Pretty cool you're into nostalogic HO! (which is dead). I would join www.tycoforums.com. We're all into that as myself! I look at this as postwar O/S in HO!One day, maybe this will be recoginized and looked at as junkie ol' Tyco!


I tried to, but for some reason the Antispam thingy when registering isn't working properly (it says that the response was incorrect, even when I typed it in correctly!)


----------



## wiley2012

Some more updates on the layout. Yesterday I got a few more items for it...









The entire track layout is now made up of Atlas True-Track, except for the operating railroad crossing accessories.


















I recently installed crossing grades in this area due to a road crossing the track here. One section has the entire grade glued onto the ties; the other has it only glued on one section due to the crossing being on two sections.


















Car accident!









The space next to the church is currently being used as a vacant lot until I put a new building there...



















I plan to wire it for two-train operation, as demonstrated in the Tyco Layout Expander System manual I also got:








(I have the first version; IDK what was changed in the black-cover edition, probably just replacing mention of brass track with their then-new Tru-Steel track...)

Except I will first need to get some plastic insulating joiners (Atlas offers these) and a blocking controller switch of some sort (Tyco used to offer them, but IDK who to currently turn to (does Atlas offer something that can do that?)


----------



## Southern

Yep, it is called the Atlas Selector.


----------



## wiley2012

Southern said:


> Yep, it is called the Atlas Selector.


Hey thanks! I'm getting ready to purchase one right now.

I also bought another pair of terminal joiners and some plastic insulator joiners from the local hobby shop for when I prepare the two-train configuration, along with some "earth" ground cover material. Here's how the layout currently looks:


















For this photoshoot, I had my steam locomotive hauling the freight train! (Life-Like PRR 0-4-0 with tender, the newer version with a cowcatcher on the front.)









The new dirt road so far.



























Finally, a response to the car that was smashed by a tree! I also plan to build a fire station for the layout (probably Life-Like's Hampden fire house)...


















Of course I had to put fences around the houses to avoid trespassers on the tracks. 









Train passing over the suburban two-track crossing.









The train is now parked at the station...


At this rate, with the way it's coming along, I may have to write an article somewhere about doing the Tyco Layout Expander System plan using Atlas True-Track!


----------



## BK R

Your True Track looks similar to EZ track, is it compatible??


----------



## wiley2012

BK R said:


> Your True Track looks similar to EZ track, is it compatible??


That would be a bit tricky. True-Track has a different roadbed lock thingy than E-Z Track, plus True-Track is Code-83 while E-Z Track is Code-100. You'd probably make an impromptu section by breaking a hook off the E-Z track end, then connecting it to the True-Track (transition joiners from Code-100 to -83 are also recommended.


----------



## hoscale37

Nice layout! My wife even commented that it is very colorful. 

May I make a suggestion? With the wiring, if you have the capability and means, it may help you out if you are able to drill small holes in your table and run the wiring underneath so that it cleans up the overall appearance. I like what you have done, but I would suggest running the wires underneath your table, especially if you are adding a Track Selector to your layout. The wires being underneath the table will make the appearance pretty much seamless.

Otherwise... A very nice looking layout you have going there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Not bad, but the layout really needs roads to bring everything together.


-J.


----------



## wiley2012

hoscale37, I do plan to drill some of the wires under the table once I've got the blocking and stuff down properly, and Mr.Buchholz, I do plan to add more roads, probably strips of cardboard or posterboard painted gray and blended with green ground cover material.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Cardboard? Go for the shingles man, they will look way better than any cardboard could.

-J.


----------



## wiley2012

OK, I figured that the Tyco Layout Expander track plan seemed a bit drab, so I thought I'd try another suggested one; currently I still have it set for single-train operation...








Of course I'm not going to get ALL of those Tyco buildings and accessories, though a few of them I may get my hands on (maybe the freight-unloading depot...) I still do need to get a couple Code-83/True-Track left-hand switches though. This track plan is also open to possible expansion ideas...

Here's some progress photos...








The Code-100 tracks are for representing "track under construction." I also drilled holes for the wires from the track to the controller, and it does make it less cluttered!


















I also drilled a small hole for Life-Like's scenic lighted railroad signal here. They still offer it but now they claim it's for O and S scales. Sure, it may be a tad large for HO, but it also seems a bit small for O scale, IMO.









Relocated stock pen.




































The train passes an apple orchard.









Note my "no parking" sign placed in front of the school; I based that off how several schools in my area put up those signs in school-bus-only zones.









I'm thinking of marquee signs to put on the Tyco theater...









Life-Like Snap-Loc commuter station on the main line, with the supply house and some freight cars on the siding.









A recently-laid dirt road.










I think for a layout that uses a lot of Life-Like products, it looks way better and more like a real model railroad than the stock photos Life-Like usually used of their layouts:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

The dogbone makes the layout more funner to watch then to have a plain ol' oval!


----------



## KAL5

cool it has that vintage look to it. What are the 2 wood blocks with the tall tube for ?


----------



## wiley2012

KAL5 said:


> cool it has that vintage look to it. What are the 2 wood blocks with the tall tube for ?


Those are to put a tarp over when not in use. I'm thinking of decorating them in some way so they blend in with the layout...


----------



## tjcruiser

Maybe make them removable, so that they pin into to something small on the layout board when you need a cover, but they get fully removed otherwise.


----------



## wiley2012

More layout pics...









Billboard mounted on a Walthers Cornerstone building kit. I like it because it kinda reminds me of some of Brockton's shops...









I also practiced with doing drilling and parallel wiring ala demonstrated in my Tyco Layout Expander System manual, so I can have more than one scenic light-up running off the main power pack. In this case, the scenic railroad signal in the foreground and the Life-Like "Milltown Switchman." Once I get a replacement bulb for my Bachmann flashing storage tank, I will wire that up to it as well. 









Yep, I decided to use a bit of my old Power-Loc track that came with my Freight Runner train set with one of the sidings (they're still "under construction," but now I have some True-Track sections connected. I'm not sure with the other spur if I should get one of those plastic True-Track bumpers, or a regular Atlas Code-83 bumper and install that onto the track instead? (I do still sometimes use Power-Loc; in fact I have a 47x38" oval in my room that I use for testing or breaking in new locomotives before putting them on my layout!)









The elementary school bus circle now has the spur track line as an obstacle (I thought that'd make an interesting scenario!) One option is that the buses could back out of the school bus circle and onto the road...









Passengers waiting at the train station. I do sometimes run an Amtrak train on my layout. The Tyco crossing signal is in the background (still no luck on getting the lights to flash...)









A truck begins to cross the track after the PRR steam freight passes through. The way I planted the signal I got from my old copy of "Basics for Beginners - 10th Edition." 









I also put the deck on the back of the Plasticville Cape Cod house.



























Yep, the local general store also gets deliveries by rail...

I am also getting a Bachmann "Action Depot" and one of their older "dual crossing gates", because those have removable track, and I am going to try and replace the original brass track section with Code-83 nickel silver track...


----------



## wiley2012

I recently got a nice surprise Christmas present from my dad: an MRC Tech 4 280 power pack, so I don't have to use those blue ones from Life-Like on my layout to control my trains now...









So far, I do love the realistic operation and better performance I get from the Tech 4 280...










More updated overviews:


----------



## wiley2012

I recently acquired a couple of old Bachmann action accessories from the late 1970s/early 1980s that I am trying to fix up. One is the Bachmann Action Depot:








However, I wired it to a power pack like instructed, but the pressure sensors don't do anything; the little forklift guy does not come out the doors when the sensor is activated.

Another is the Bachmann deluxe operating railroad crossing (similar to their usual "crossing gate" accessory, but the lights also blink on and off, and a small bell dings inside a small decorative building.








I am currently in the process of restoring this one as well. When I tested it via a power pack, the pressure sensors do work, but instead of the bell dinging really fast like it's supposed to, the gears to work the bell and lights moves VERY SLOWLY. Does it need to be oiled/lubricated or something? The gates also won't move. I think there may be something wrong with that too (maybe the lever thingies need readjusting.) I am also swapping out the original 9-inch brass track section, as it can be removed, and brass track sucks anyway. I am going to try and use a Code-83 track section and see what that does.


----------



## wiley2012

More pics of my layout:

















More upgraded knuckle couplers! It was a little hard to install some of them, but it was worth it.









The train passing through the Bachmann action depot that needs repairing...



























I moved the general store over to that siding that is still under construction. (It does give me places to temporarily park unused freight cars and locomotives!)









Train passes through a log dump. Some of the cars have SceneMaster knuckle couplers on them now.









Santa Fe caboose with said knuckle couplers.









Check out the marquee I added...


















The train rolls past some strategically-placed trees.


----------



## Catwagon

Aw man, I grew up in the sixties and this is generally what me and my buds had. I'm GLAD you and others out there still do retro layouts because it not only brings back memories but it preserves alot of other stuff that might otherwise get trashed because it's not like new highly scaled, weathered, digitized stuff. Other future generations really need this around to show them where their stuff started from. That means your layout doubles as a living, hands-on museum, excellent =)

Todays stuff is totally _*OMG amazing*_, no lie, but my real heart will always be in the old common 60's and 70's stuff..


----------



## wiley2012

More new pics of my layout...


















Current overviews.









My operation platform. Note that Gumby and Pokey came from Toyland to watch the trains, like they usually would...









Tyco piggyback flat car.









Still trying to find something to use for a road...









Life-Like operating log dump car and station. I am considering replacing the plastic logs with small twig sections about the same size...









Life-Like signal bridge.


















That Plasticville Suburban Station represents an abandoned train station that had since been replaced with the more modern commuter station seen to the right of it.









You may noticed I placed a bit of lichen around the Life-Like crossings to hide the seams. I'm also now considering painting the white parts of the bases green or brown for a somewhat more realistic look.


















I decided to relocate the school. I still plan to install a fenced-in playground behind it, like a real elementary school would typically have.









I got around to setting up the Life-Like dual crossing gate that came with my Freight Runner train set, with the help of a couple of additional Power-Loc adapter track sections. The signals themselves look suspiciously like Tyco's own crossing gate, except the gates have yellow stripes instead of white. Then again, it seems there were a LOT of knock-offs of Tyco's operating crossing gate (the Pemco, Bachmann and Life-Like ones seem to resemble Tyco's more, though.)


















A roadside fruit stand accompanies the apple orchard.


















One gate is able to often stay down on the Life-Like crossing, but the other not so much. Another angle of the crossing. I might try and motorize the gates and/or install LEDs in the signals so it looks more realistic.









The train approaches the residential-area crossing.

I am also planning on getting more track to connect those spurs to the main line, maybe add another siding, a Tyco unloading box car and/or freight unloading depot, Life-Like Hampden fire station, a campground near the back (thinking of getting both the older Build-a-Scene version and the later SceneMaster Essentials version), a lake of some sort and probably a few new locos I can use on the layout as well (I'm kinda leaning towards anything Santa Fe-related Walthers Trainline, even a used Dash 8-40BW would be good!)


----------



## 05Slowbalt

I have the Avis truck! LOL it is in my box for about 1000 die-cast cars.


----------



## Southern

I like your layout more with every picture you post of it.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Catwagon said:


> Aw man, I grew up in the sixties and this is generally what me and my buds had. I'm GLAD you and others out there still do retro layouts because it not only brings back memories but it preserves alot of other stuff that might otherwise get trashed because it's not like new highly scaled, weathered, digitized stuff. Other future generations really need this around to show them where their stuff started from. That means your layout doubles as a living, hands-on museum, excellent =)
> 
> Todays stuff is totally _*OMG amazing*_, no lie, but my real heart will always be in the old common 60's and 70's stuff..


 Exactly Well Said :thumbsup: I personally have detailed newer stuff with my layout, but when I see layouts like this it brings back alot of memories.


----------



## New Berlin RR

the good old stuff is the best IMO...I have a Tyco engine that Im in the process of building and its a great looking engine, and would look great with your Tyco stuff!! nice pictures love them!!


----------



## LIRR Guy

Looking very good!:thumbsup: One thought for your road could be masking the outline of how you want it. Scrape some of grass, all if you want it smooth, leave some on if you want to keep some texture. Paint any color you want, around here the majority of roads are asphalt, but you could do concrete or any shade you like by mixing paint colors.


----------



## wiley2012

Re-designed the layout a bit and got another left-hand switch to connect one of the spurs to the main line:

















I also rearranged a few of the structures as well...









The switch there is remote-operated. I plan to wire it up to my power pack, but I'll need some extra red/black/green wire from Atlas to do so...


















The non-operating Scenemaster crossing signals are now facing the road, as the spur has finally been opened.


----------



## wiley2012

Experimented a bit with ballast, and also installed a Tyco blocking switch so I can wire my layout for two-train operation (one train at a time.)


















Here's another decent use for ballast that will eventually be used...









More "earth" was added up to the used car lot.



























The blocking switch installed next to the power pack.









Once I get another left-hand switch, I'm going to electrically separate the Power-Loc spur (via insulated joiners and new terminal wiring) to run any spare engines on it as if it were a switcher, and hook it up to the second cab control on my MRC Tech 4-280.


----------



## wiley2012

I finally got a bit of "modern" motive power on my layout now...









It's a Walthers Trainline Dash 8-40BW Santa Fe locomotive. It came with horn-hook couplers, but of course I replaced them. It also helped to break it in on a 45x36" oval of Power-Loc track and clean the wheels first before running it on my layout. It does a pretty good job at hauling my Tyco and Life-Like rolling stock (just because I have a lot of older Tyco, Life-Like and Bachmann stuff on my layout doesn't mean I just have to stick with those sort of locos!) It also has directional lighting as well, which I've always found a cool feature.

























I even got a new Tyco Santa Fe caboose for the locomotive! I love how nice and new it looks, except for the styrofoam mark on the top...


















My attempt at doing a road, using some black paint and a bit of fine black ground cover material. I recently vacuumed the excess, and it looks better. I'm gonna need more black paint though...









My PRR 0-4-0 steam locomotive is currently used for the "B block" train.









I also ballasted/fastened down the sections of track that aren't likely to be replaced during any track plan changes, and thus was able to take advantage of True-Track including a removable roadbed.









Overview of the freight spurs. Note the Tyco Union Pacific boxcar. I plan to put a bit of weight inside it, due to the heavy roof.









Once I get another Atlas Code-83 left-hand switch (probably in True-Track), I plan to electrically separate the Power-Loc/switchman spur, so I can run another locomotive on it separately from the A/B blocks, via the second cab control on my MRC Tech-4 280 power pack.









The locomotive may look a bit out of place pulling Life-Like and Tyco rolling stock, but I think it looks pretty neat!









My attempt at decorating the base on my Life-Like dual crossing gate so far, covering the white spots.
I am also getting a Tyco operating pipe loader, a Life-Like operating coal tipple for use on the layout, and some more knuckle couplers to replace those old horn/hooks. (I'm also planning on getting a Tyco "Presto-matic" freight unloading depot as well!)


----------



## wiley2012

More updates!



























You can see my try at adding a road for the vehicles. I used Woodland Scenics paint that resembles concrete, then painted the yellow stripes. It may not be totally realistic, but at least it looks pretty good to me, and looks better than Life-Like's idea for roads (just their brown earth/path material!)


















Still plan to modify that crossing gate by motorizing the gates and possibly adding LEDs into the flashers, maybe even add an electronic bell sound...


















Life-Like Operating Coal Tipple. This is the 1980s/early 1990s version. That Union Pacific hopper in the background was included with it, but my Burlington Route hopper that came with my Freight Runner train set will work fine with it too!









Tyco operating box car receiving platform. That big button next to it is for the Tyco Operating Pipe Loader (1981 version.)


















The Tyco Operating Box Car itself. For some reason I can't get it to work. It is either something with the wiring, or the brass contacts may need to be cleaned (would track cleaner be good?)









The control panel with the Prestomatic button for the box car installed.









The layout with the main basement lights off, showing the various light-up accessories.









Same scene but with camera flash.
Any comments/questions would be appreciated please!


----------



## wiley2012

I did some permanent track-laying experimenting this time, along with a few other things...









As for the wide roadbed, I based that off how some of the real railroad track looks in my area. Also note the "lake" I added.


















Tyco container loader/unloader for use with the piggyback trailer car. I'm thinking of weathering it so it doesn't look so bright and toy-like...









Vintage Athearn refrigerator car!



























View of the downtown area.


----------



## wiley2012

Update time again!









I decided that it would be easier on my equipment if I kept the track on the right side more consistent.









For now I also temporarily put a Life-Like station platform next to the crossing. If I can, I will eventually replace it with a Tyco lighted freight depot.

















The three-track railroad crossing in its current state.


















I may eventually wire this switch so it can be remotely operated.

Here's something suspicious I noticed...








Note the crossbuck on the left side of the Life-Like crossing gate. (It's also included with the Life-Like Power-Loc Switchman.) It looks suspiciously like the Tyco version:








However, Walthers also currently offers the old Tyco signs and utility poles under their TrainLine product line...










I am still planning on replacing the Code-83/True Track switches with Atlas Code-100 snap switches (particularly the ones near the double spur setup.) I read that it turns out Tyco locomotives often would operate fine on Atlas Code-83 track straight and curve sections, but have trouble with the switches and crossing sections.
I'm also planning on re-walling the layout area of the basement with my mom, to prevent more dust and icky stuff getting on the layout. I may even put up small barriers on the 8-foot ends to prevent any "Under Seige 2"-esque wrecks if a derailment should occur, and maybe a backdrop on the end.
I am also planning to get a Tyco Freight Unloading Depot, the Tyco crane/boom tender (Santa Fe version), the horse car and depot set (I may set it up near the stock pen), maybe a couple of Walthers traffic lights and crossing signals, and a few new locomotives like the Tyco Diesel Switcher, maybe a Tyco GP-20, along with a new Walthers Trainline locomotive (maybe either a Santa Fe or BNSF GP9M or a BNSF Dash 8-40BW) and a Proto 1000 F3A (Santa Fe, of course!)
Yeah, I seem to use a lot of Burlington Northern and Santa Fe on my layout. Maybe it's because my first train set was Santa Fe?


----------



## wiley2012

More updates:









I finally replaced that troublesome True-Track switch! I had also wired the switch for both sidings so I can control it from my panel.


















Early 1970s Life-Like ATSF boxcar I picked up at a local thrift/auction store that has several model railroad stuff on sale (mostly Manuta and Bachmann rolling stock and a bit of vintage Life-Like as well.) I may keep the horn-hook couplers for now; I do have a few "conversion" cars with one side using horn-hooks and the other using knuckle couplers.









Here is how I now set up my Tyco container loader/unloader. It still won't work with my Santa Fe trailers; I'm thinking of getting some UP or BN truck trailers to use with it. The marker lines are indicating where I will be painting more "asphalt."









The new school bus lane added to the recently-named Hampden Elementary School 

I am also getting a Tyco ATSF diesel switcher:


----------



## wsorfan4003

wiley2012 said:


> More updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally replaced that troublesome True-Track switch! I had also wired the switch for both sidings so I can control it from my panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early 1970s Life-Like ATSF boxcar I picked up at a local thrift/auction store that has several model railroad stuff on sale (mostly Manuta and Bachmann rolling stock and a bit of vintage Life-Like as well.) I may keep the horn-hook couplers for now; I do have a few "conversion" cars with one side using horn-hooks and the other using knuckle couplers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how I now set up my Tyco container loader/unloader. It still won't work with my Santa Fe trailers; I'm thinking of getting some UP or BN truck trailers to use with it. The marker lines are indicating where I will be painting more "asphalt."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new school bus lane added to the recently-named Hampden Elementary School
> 
> I am also getting a Tyco ATSF diesel switcher:


Speaking of that switcher, I have one and it is kind of sketchy, it runs sometimes but other times it doesn't but I got mine from some shady guy


----------



## wiley2012

I got the switcher in!









Breaking it in on my layout...





































I am also getting a Mantua BN GP-20 diesel locomotive!









I will also be getting a Life-Like fire station building kit, and also plan to get the Tyco lighted freight station and operating freight-unloading depot, and some of that Bullfrog Snot stuff for a few of my older Life-Like engines without traction tires.


----------



## wiley2012

I got my Mantua BN GP-20 in today!









I am keeping the horn/hook couplers on it for now...









Another layout overview...









I "paved" the small roadway to the piggyback loader/unloader and also added a driveway and fence to the house next to it.









From another angle.









I also plan to "pave" a small roadway to the truck terminal. The fire station will be going next to it.


----------



## tooter

Hey Wiley, 
Wow... your layout is really taking shape nicely, and has so many interesting features in it. I like how everything is from the same consistent era. That twin siding you installed is also a retro classic. It's called an Inglenook. And the coal tower is really cool. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## wiley2012

The town's new fire station has been built!









It comes complete with a watch tower and a civil defense siren (which is to be used in the event of tornadoes, hurricanes, or whenever a bird or bat is flying around loose in the basement  )









Another angle of the fire station. I parked one of my Life-Like fire chief cruisers there. You will see I also "paved" the roadway to the Tyco truck terminal near the supply house.









I plan to put up more fencework dividing this house from the railroad spurs.









Here is a nice overview of the town in its current state. It is a rather busy place! I am thinking of putting a Tyco hardware store or drug store in the empty lot next to the Life-Like railroad crossing, and replacing the train station platform next to that with a Tyco lighted freight station.









And of course, an overview of the residential area of the layout. I don't plan to build more houses for the layout, but I could use some more fencework near the house on the top right...


----------



## Oboy Railroads

Your layout is awesome! Seriously, I'm not kidding. It has always been my feeling that the MR hobby has forgotten that it is only a hobby, a fun hobby and that its a luxury hobby at that. By going retro you have shattered the Hi tech trend and gone back to its roots. Your layout reminds me of model railroading in the 1970s when I was a kid and it was layouts like this that got me excited about model railroading. You're on a budget and chose not to go into financial debt trying to buy the new upscale stuff and emulate what you see showcase modelers doing today. I like your approach to *your *hobby. A big thumbs up to you my friend!


----------



## robert_seerveiss

we have a dumb question what are the 2 dowel looking pole for or going to be used for?

Robert


----------



## wiley2012

Got a few more interesting products for my layout...









Tyco lighted freight depot building. This was one of Tyco's older products, and was their first lighted building back in the 1960s!









Tyco operating freight unloading depot. It needed a bit of fixing up when I first got it, but it looks and works great on the layout!









Walthers cantilever crossing signal, meant for the three-track grade crossing on my layout (the other side is protected by the Tyco operating crossing signal.)









Current overview of the layout.









The control panel in its current state.


I am pretty much finished with laying track, and may add more scenery and buildings and possibly a few more locomotives and rolling stock. Once I can't expand it anymore, I may leave it as it is and enjoy it for a while, then build a whole new, somewhat more elaborate layout (as this was somewhat of a "practice" layout for using permanently-attached track and landscaping, among other things.)


----------



## wiley2012

Been a while, so here's a current overview...

















I've had this Tyco operating floodlight car for a while now. This was one of Tyco's oldest "action cars", available from the early 1960s until 1992. It's the Burlington Northern version offered from 1980 to 1992, to keep with the BNSF theme on my layout. I have since replaced the X2Fs on it (along with the rear coupler on the Santa Fe switcher) with knuckle couplers (SceneMaster for the floodlight car and Bachmann E-Z Mate for the locomotive.)









I also modified the lighted accessory setup here; with my Life-Like lighted yard tower and Tyco billboard. The latter I am using Tyco's old "Simplex" wiring system, and is not really plugged in at the moment, as I need to find out a bit more about its blinking light (is it a good thing or a bad thing? i.e. if it will shorten the life of the bulb.)









I also now have a Tyco Crane Car and Boom Tender! (No. 932) I got the Santa Fe version that was made from 1972 to 1980, again to obviously keep with the BNSF theme. And of course, I replaced the X2Fs with SceneMaster knuckle couplers.









I also got Tyco Union Pacific trailers to use with my flatbed freight car and Tyco piggyback loader/unloader.









Here's a locomotive I've had for a while I didn't show yet. This time it's an ATSF Alco 628 8-wheel-drive diesel locomotive! This was a common locomotive from the 1970s to the 1990s; it was made by Mehano company, and was rebranded by AHM, Life-Like, Model Power and IHC (Tyco also featured a version of this with their "Railroad Empire II" train set in the early 1990s, but in the red/silver Warbonnet color scheme, and I think the IHC version was also in the Warbonnet scheme.) This particular model came in a box branded by Life-Like as a "premium quality locomotive," as this and the FP-45 is what Life-Like had for "premium" locomotives back in the 1980s prior to the Proto lines. It still runs really well, but the headlight needs to be fixed. I will be replacing the X2Fs with Bachmann E-Z Mate couplers, as they will install easily in the coupler pockets.









Tyco steam whistle billboard. For now in the picture it is in a temporary setup of sorts. I will soon drill a hole for the wiring to go underneath it, and set up the button on my control panel. This is for when I run my 0-4-0 steam locomotive and tender on the layout, and even though it doesn't sound totally authentic, it does provide a classic "toy train" sound (like the air whistles on Lionel's old locomotives.)









For those curious, here's a view from my control panel!









Finally installed a fence around this house. Don't want any kids escaping and getting into trouble on the railroad tracks!









Unfortunately there are still some stupid people on my layout...
(I am sure you can tell seeing THIS in real life scares me.)

I am also getting a Bachmann "action caboose" and Tyco auto carrier car as well.


----------



## wiley2012

Here's some more updates to the layout!


Bachmann action caboose.


I also got the Tyco steam whistle billboard all set up.


Tyco auto carrier car. It does look neat, but not as realistic as Life-Like's. I'm also planning on getting Bachmann's tri-level auto carrier car from the 1980s, so I can combine the three to make a full auto-carrying train!


The school finally has a playground!


I outfitted a few of my locomotives and cars with IHC "Magic Mate" couplers. They were a bit cumbersome to work with at first, but after a while they turned out to be pretty good! They are designed so they can connect with knuckle and horn/hook couplers, and sometimes makes a handy alternative to "conversion cars."


I got this in yesterday; it's a vintage Bachmann 0-6-0 Santa Fe steam locomotive with slope tender! It was a bit damaged when it arrived, but I did some repairs, and now it runs pretty well.


Here's another vintage HO steam engine I haven't shown yet: Tyco's Chattanooga 0-8-0! The motor is in the tender car, so that makes performance a little off. But it is nicely detailed!


Atlas water tower. As long as I'm using some steam power, this is a nice addition to the layout.


----------



## wiley2012

Here are a few updates, as I went to a train show this Sunday...









My Life-Like Santa Fe "Bluebonnet" F7 locomotive! It's not a Proto-series model; this is offered on some of Life-Like's current train sets since the Walthers buyout. It does run pretty well for a locomotive using a 1980s-style motor though. Maybe I will soon get a Proto 1000 Santa Fe F3 locomotive so I can have a more powerful version (as I seem to be getting hooked on those mid-range flywheel-drive locomotives, like my Mantua BN GP-20 and Walthers Santa Fe Dash 8-40BW!)









A couple of pieces of rolling stock I bought (it was like two for five dollars there!) A Tyco Shell tank car and a Life-Like Santa Fe boxcar.
Not pictured, I also got a Tyco "Laramie" stock car and a "generic" Tyco caboose (no roadname, just a road number and two white stripes.) I also got an older Bachmann Union Pacific GP-40.









I also bought this Life-Like coaling tower building kit for my layout. I've been considering getting one prior to this, and I will admit it does look nice. I might weather it or re-paint a few parts, as I do like Life-Like's structures (the HO layouts at that train show even had a few Life-Like building kits!) This was first offered in 1998, then discontinued a little while back...









Other angle of the coaling tower.


----------



## golfermd

Looking great. I'm afraid that when I start building mine it will look like a 2 year old Lego project.


----------



## wiley2012

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas on my layout!

















I'm getting some separate parts from the Life-Like "Holiday Rails" train set so I can decorate my train layout, and I'm hoping maybe I can find one of their "Norman Rockwell"-themed Christmas train sets, like this one...








I would run this on my layout too, sans the Power-Loc track of course. Then when Christmas is over I can pack up the holiday stuff, then set them up on my layout again the next year! That makes it more realistic...


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

What is the material you used to make those roads? It looks.....weird.

-J.


----------



## wiley2012

Mr.Buchholz said:


> What is the material you used to make those roads? It looks.....weird.
> 
> -J.


It's asphalt-colored paint from Woodland Scenics. Yellow paint was then added for the lines. My future layout(s) should have the paint done better, as this is also somewhat more or less a "practice" layout (like demonstrated in "The HO Model Railroading Handbook.")


----------



## wiley2012

Christmas version of Life-Like's Snap-Loc train station building kit; another addition to making my train layout appear more festive for the holidays!









The church Christmas tree again. Lots of trees like these are popping up in towns I go to now 









I recently acquired this Santa Fe Proto 1000 F3A locomotive. Very nice smooth operation, AND it's DCC-ready for when I eventually make that upgrade to the layout.


















A collection of locomotives! There are a few missing from the photo (like my Tyco Santa Fe switcher and my Life-Like Amtrak F40PH), but otherwise it's not so bad. The last five on the right are the ones I frequently use nowadays, since they are more powerful than the lower-end Bachmann, Life-Like and Tyco stuff (though Life-Like's PRR 0-4-0 steam locomotive and tender runs very nicely.)


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Nice lineup!


----------



## wiley2012

05Slowbalt said:


> Nice lineup!


Thanks! And now I have yet another to add to the roster:








Walthers Trainline Santa Fe "Bluebonnet" GP9M. It may not be prototypically accurate, but it's a great runner (complete with flywheel motor and all-wheel drive), and its design reminds me of the old Mantua/Tyco GP-20 locomotives. I guess these Trainline locomotives were meant to compete with the ready-to-run Athearn products, along with Mantua's locomotives of the time and Bachmann's Plus/Silver Series line (along with Life-Like's Proto 1000 line in the late 1990s/early 2000s, now a part of the Walthers Proto and Mainline product lines.)









For the heck of it, here's a double-header setup I thought I'd try out. It does look fairly realistic, though I am also considering adding "BNSF" decals to under the cab numbers like on the real surviving "Bluebonnet" freight locomotives.









Here's a Bachmann Plasticville pedestrian bridge I got for Christmas.









A recent overview.


----------



## trains galore

Wow awesome collection
Just out of interest- i have some old diesel trains (tyco, life like etc) and they really don't run very well anymore
What do you do for maintenance/to get them running nice? I clean the wheels and it helps a bit, tyco is the worst as it's brass wheels unfortunatelyhwell:
Thanks!


----------



## wiley2012

trains galore said:


> Wow awesome collection
> Just out of interest- i have some old diesel trains (tyco, life like etc) and they really don't run very well anymore
> What do you do for maintenance/to get them running nice? I clean the wheels and it helps a bit, tyco is the worst as it's brass wheels unfortunatelyhwell:
> Thanks!


I clean the wheels with Life-Like's track-cleaner fluid and toothpicks, and I also oil the appropriate area(s) after frequent running or if I haven't run a locomotive for a really long time, and replace the grease in the gears with a small drop.


----------



## morland

trains galore said:


> Wow awesome collection
> Just out of interest- i have some old diesel trains (tyco, life like etc) and they really don't run very well anymore
> What do you do for maintenance/to get them running nice? I clean the wheels and it helps a bit, tyco is the worst as it's brass wheels unfortunatelyhwell:
> Thanks!


Here is a detailed guide that I used to repair/restore my Tyco fleet. Some of the locomotives had been in storage for 30+ years and now they work like new...for a Tyco .

http://www.goingincirclez.com/TycoTrains/Guide/PowerTorqueRepair

-Trever


----------



## morland

BTW, nice job on the layout :appl:...it takes me back to my youth when I had Tyco slot cars and a Tyco train set. They were awesome toys in the 1970's and 1980's.  I always wished I had the money as a kid to buy a lot of the action pieces that you have.

-Trever


----------



## LIRR Guy

Very nice, that's a lot of action in a small space!


----------



## Locodub

Comparing the early pictures to the latest ones shows a lot of activity. This looks like a really fun railroad.


----------



## ti-meo

wiley2012 said:


> I recently acquired a couple of old Bachmann action accessories from the late 1970s/early 1980s that I am trying to fix up. One is the Bachmann Action Depot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I wired it to a power pack like instructed, but the pressure sensors don't do anything; the little forklift guy does not come out the doors when the sensor is activated.
> 
> Another is the Bachmann deluxe operating railroad crossing (similar to their usual "crossing gate" accessory, but the lights also blink on and off, and a small bell dings inside a small decorative building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently in the process of restoring this one as well. When I tested it via a power pack, the pressure sensors do work, but instead of the bell dinging really fast like it's supposed to, the gears to work the bell and lights moves VERY SLOWLY. Does it need to be oiled/lubricated or something? The gates also won't move. I think there may be something wrong with that too (maybe the lever thingies need readjusting.) I am also swapping out the original 9-inch brass track section, as it can be removed, and brass track sucks anyway. I am going to try and use a Code-83 track section and see what that does.


Hi I have one of those railroad crossing that I am restoring. How do you install the sensors (or switches) on each side of the crossing?


----------



## wiley2012

ti-meo said:


> Hi I have one of those railroad crossing that I am restoring. How do you install the sensors (or switches) on each side of the crossing?


You would just place a typical sectional track section onto the sensor. When the train goes over the sensor, it activates the signals. The Bachmann Action Depot uses these sensors too.


----------



## KG Bird

wiley2012 said:


> The town's new fire station has been built!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes complete with a watch tower and a civil defense siren (which is to be used in the event of tornadoes, hurricanes, or whenever a bird or bat is flying around loose in the basement  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another angle of the fire station. I parked one of my Life-Like fire chief cruisers there. You will see I also "paved" the roadway to the Tyco truck terminal near the supply house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to put up more fencework dividing this house from the railroad spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a nice overview of the town in its current state. It is a rather busy place! I am thinking of putting a Tyco hardware store or drug store in the empty lot next to the Life-Like railroad crossing, and replacing the train station platform next to that with a Tyco lighted freight station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, an overview of the residential area of the layout. I don't plan to build more houses for the layout, but I could use some more fencework near the house on the top right...


I have that same fire station and gas station! Definitely like your layout.


----------



## KG Bird




----------



## Boischaut

Well done* wiley2012 *I really like this kind of layouts.


----------



## Gramps

I realize that you are new here but you replied to a response that is almost a month old and the original thread is 8 years old. It's an easy mistake on the new format.


----------

